# help identify artist signature



## obieblue (Jul 31, 2021)

Old graphite ? Drawing, original and have a real struggle with autographs on the bottom left and right corners near the frame. Frame original too.
I did a little research, and the tractor is one of the first soviet tractors produced in the 1920's and the other machine is a bucking wooden separator for grain or wheat, the men in blue are recording and bagging the grain.


----------

